# Street legal?



## ddave1980 (Apr 12, 2004)

I've been wondering about this issue. If you swap to a SR20DET (any model), how hard is it to get them smog legal? I would love to do a swap when I have the cash, but I would also want the car to be a daily driver as well.

Thanks for the help/insight =)


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

do a search. this has been discussed more times then you can imagine.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

this topic has been beaten to DEATH


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

First off... This is a very beaten subject... second...you have to tell us people who dont care if this is a beaten subject where you are... then we can help you... Yes it will pass if you are hear in AZ, CA is a big N O


----------



## haterOFhonda (Apr 12, 2004)

suckerz, im in florida, nobody gives a rat's ass bout it.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

haterOFhonda said:


> suckerz, im in florida, nobody gives a rat's ass bout it.


yet.....


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

they will if kerry becomes president


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

fuck i hate bein in california, if it wasnt for the nice mountain passes and hot women, we would have nothing


----------



## OldBrit (Dec 6, 2003)

ronaldo said:


> fuck i hate bein in california, if it wasnt for the nice mountain passes and hot women, we would have nothing


mmmmm...hot women...!


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

florida woot woot no smog testing!


----------



## haterOFhonda (Apr 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> they will if kerry becomes president


u serious?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

ronaldo said:


> fuck i hate bein in california, if it wasnt for the nice mountain passes and hot women, we would have nothing



Just come to Phx. It's exactly like LA, but without a beach.  But no SMOG either... :cheers:


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

the only prob is that i dont know if i can ever be away from my beach, it grew on me... its okay, ill move up north, they dont give a shit about anything up there :cheers:


----------



## OldBrit (Dec 6, 2003)

ronaldo said:


> the only prob is that i dont know if i can ever be away from my beach, it grew on me... its okay, ill move up north, they dont give a shit about anything up there :cheers:


Don't move to Massachusetts thinking that you won't need a smog test. We get the stink pipe twice a year up here.


----------



## Fitz_240 (Jan 29, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> Just come to Phx. It's exactly like LA, but without a beach.  But no SMOG either... :cheers:



Used to live in PHX...not as many hot women as Cali


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

There are SO!!!! I miss the beach but I love the woen here!!!


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Australia, I have cheap fuel, beaches, no smog test, Skylines to tear apart for bits, outback roads with no speed limits, every jap import you can imagine running around and the people here don't speak funny (just haveing a go guys!) :givebeer:


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

But... How are the women?


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

azRPS13 said:


> But... How are the women?


Australia is a chick magnet, the best ones from around the world come here.....sometimes you have to play spot the Aussie chick....lol.....like I'm complaining! (Too bad I've got a GF of a few years....*sigh*)


----------

